# What kind of art do you like?



## DayLightSun

I really like the abstract stuff like Merida 80's art 
The 80's was an awesome decade in general. 
























What do you guys like?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Psychedelic, abstract and surreal art are my faves


----------



## Ninja Nem

Rococo is my favorite style but I also enjoy some impressionism, surrealistic, baroque, and pop art. I love art by Dali, Rembrandt, Warhol, Degas, and several others. Art is wonderful to create and admire.


----------



## thewindlistens

I don't particularly like painted art. I like poetry and music. Especially when they come together. Two of my favorite bands in this respect are Pink Floyd and King Crimson.


----------



## Ninja Nem

I also enjoy the written arts seeing as I am a writer myself and music.


----------



## DayLightSun




----------



## LadyJava

Maxfield Parrish is amazing, so is Edward Robert Hughes. Marc Chagall's work is completely different, but I love the way he uses color and his subjects; my favorite Chagall is _Birthday_. Van Gogh is also wonderful, especially _Starry Night_.

This one is _Midsummer Eve _by Edward Robert Hughes:










I wish I lived in this painting:_Waterfall _by Maxfield Parrish.










This one is _Birthday _by Marc Chagall:










Everyone knows Van Gogh's _Starry Night_.


----------



## SummoningDark

I like different artists such as Van Gogh, Picasso and Chagall who have already been mentioned.
I particularly like Niki de Saint Phalle









and M.C. Escher









And I also like Paul Kidby's work


----------



## Decon

I'm a graff man myself. So I like the legends, such as Iz the Wiz, Seen, and Futura. As well, as a few artists I've met along my travels.

Futura:









Iz the Wiz:









and Seen:


----------



## NewSoul

I like digital vector art, music, and dancing. roud:


----------



## DayLightSun

Decon said:


> I'm a graff man myself. So I like the legends, such as Iz the Wiz, Seen, and Futura. As well, as a few artists I've met along my travels.
> 
> Futura:


I do have a weak spot for graffiti. I actually read a whole book about it started in New York. :wink:


----------



## de l'eau salée

Surreal Breakfast said:


> Psychedelic, abstract and surreal art are my faves


Mine too roud:.


----------



## DayLightSun

Silhouetree said:


> Mine too roud:.


Surreal is my favorite for sure. My art teacher showed me this one crazy one . I got to show you guys.
It's really crazy I forget his name though. :sad:


----------



## de l'eau salée

DayLightSun said:


> Surreal is my favorite for sure. My art teacher showed me this one crazy one . I got to show you guys.
> It's really crazy I forget his name though. :sad:


Yeah, surrealism is insane, I love it. I'm not sure if they classify as surrealists, but MC Escher and Salvador Dali are just a couple of my favorite trippy artists.


----------



## DayLightSun

I found it yay!
















Cesar Menendez Contemporary Latin American Art
Here's the Link: http://www.lacgallery.com/CesarMenendezInd.htm


----------



## Sleepy

I've never understood art. Looking at paintings frustrates me. In a museum I always want to get out as soon as possible.


----------



## DayLightSun

Sleepy said:


> I've never understood art. Looking at paintings frustrates me. In a museum I always want to get out as soon as possible.


Really the artist doesn't like art?
Man and I wanted to take him to the art museum on our first date.
So much for that one. :mellow:


----------



## Sleepy

DayLightSun said:


> Really the artist doesn't like art?
> Man and I wanted to take him to the art museum on our first date.
> So much for that one. :mellow:


I'm not an artist, but my type is. :tongue:

A date changes the whole thing, then museums can be very good.


----------



## DayLightSun

Sleepy said:


> I'm not an artist, but my type is. :tongue:
> 
> A date changes the whole thing, then museums can be very good.


ok. And I agree with your little signature there. 
That's how I feel when I am around him.


----------



## Sleepy

DayLightSun said:


> ok. And I agree with your little signature there.
> That's how I feel when I am around him.


Yes, nice that you've noticed that also. And I agree with Yoko Ono, who said it. When there is relaxation between two people, there is a possibility for love to develope. That's how I feel when I am around a certain ENTP girl.


----------



## Amaryllis

I love Art Nouveau, Klimt and Mucha particularly.


----------



## Macrosapien

Amaryllis said:


> I love Art Nouveau, Klimt and Mucha particularly.


hmm i like these, especially the second one. I have never seen that before. I am a fan of William Blake, Amano, and some old surreal paintings, forgot the artist, but its with a lot of strange creatures, skeletons, and people seemingly suffering lol. it just looks epic is all. But for the most part, I am not sure I am a art fan as much as I am an idea fan. I paint, but it serves a purpose. i dunno.


----------



## Wisteria

Im into Landscape and portraits made abstract. I love looking at fan art and fictional creativity.
Also into music.


----------



## Slagasauras

I really enjoy the flow of water colors; they tend to really incorporate how the artist feels depending on how hard you stroke the brush.
I also enjoy the baroque periods; everything seems so bold and clear within it.


----------

